

How to Hide/Encrypt HTML Source Code - MelissaDawson
http://blog.teamgrowth.net/index.php/security/how-to-hideencrypt-html-source-code

======
dramaticus3
That's hilarious. Thanks for that.

> be sure that encryption code is not visible at client’s browser.

Good luck with that

